# Important Advice for Tractor Owners from Tafe



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

New forum member "Chris T" made a copy of his Tafe operators book for me. I will be sending him my complete repair manual for him to copy in exchange. While reading the tractor manual I learned a VERY IMPORTANT thing probably applicable to all tractor owners.
Imports - 1 of 1 (10) by Larry Malinoski, on Flickr

On page 53 it talks of how to change and service your cooling system. Now everyone should know this.

Imports - 1 of 1 (8) by Larry Malinoski, on Flickr

Guessing if you can't get clean rainwater you would then use dirty rainwater or ???? Let your imagination go on this one. Later it talks of dealing with the coolant in "frosty" weather. Another piece of important advice for tractor owners from the Indian manufacturer, Tafe.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd be weary of using rainwater from my area because of the acid rain fallout from the smelters in my area. I don't think that's a very good idea.


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

Of course. The advice is an asinine joke to me. Think about the source. India. Maybe poor to no running water, no distilled or other clean water source. Dig a hole in the ground and see what accumulates. In that situation rainwater is "clean" compared to the options. 

Reading something silly like that should reinforce the reality that those of use in North America and many other parts of the world have built a standard of living only dreamed about in the rest of the world. 

You think Canadian skies are polluted, try a visit to India, Russia, China, South America etc. Makes you realize how precious the area is we live in and how lucky we are to be here.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Captain Mal said:


> Of course. The advice is an asinine joke to me. Think about the source. India. Maybe poor to no running water, no distilled or other clean water source. Dig a hole in the ground and see what accumulates. In that situation rainwater is "clean" compared to the options.
> 
> Reading something silly like that should reinforce the reality that those of use in North America and many other parts of the world have built a standard of living only dreamed about in the rest of the world.
> 
> You think Canadian skies are polluted, try a visit to India, Russia, China, South America etc. Makes you realize how precious the area is we live in and how lucky we are to be here.




Very well said


----------

